# Nice blog about van living



## landpirate (Jan 19, 2015)

This is really interesting blog about a guy who quit his job to convert a van to live and travel around Europe in . He seems to update it regularly so there's new stuff going on. there's some good info about making money whilst on the road too. 

http://vandogtraveller.com/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 20, 2015)

awesome! thanks for sharing, it's awesome to see another vandwelling blog out there, looks like it's going to have some awesome info.


----------

